# Too much attention?



## momto4 (Jan 24, 2005)

Can you give your cat too much attention? Sometimes I feel my cats like me better if I have'nt been around for awhile. I always want to scoop one up and kiss and pet them but there is one of mine that only head-butts my son, he runs from me alot(maybe because I'm the one that gives him his meds,or takes him to the vet) Should I be more aloof?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I think that varies a lot from one cat to another. I have one who's an absolute attention hog, and another who will come to me for it when she wants it, but gives me the cold shoulder if I try to force it on her when she doesn't. So I suppose the answer is to give your cat as much attention as they want, consistent with your ability to give it.


----------

